# TUTORIAL: Changing Windows XP Login Screen Text Entries !



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 26, 2006)

Guys!

In this tutorial, I'll tell u about the files which contains the Text, which is displayed on XP Login Screen.

Like, Welcome, Type your password, To begin, click your user name, etc.

This tutorial is not for changing the Login screen look (like images, etc.) but for changing the Text of Login screen.  

So, You hv to edit following 2 files:

*LogonUI.exe
Winlogon.exe*

LogonUI.exe file contains most of the Text entries of the login screen and Winlogon.exe file contains the text, which is displayed when u login/logout the windows, like Windows is shutting down..., etc.

*So first we'll edit LogonUI.exe file:*

*1.)* Open *%windir%\System32\LogonUI.exe* file in Resource Hacker and navigate to *String Table* section.
*2.)* Here u'll find sub-directories, *1,2,3,4,7*, in which only first 3 directories *1,2,3* r of our use.
*3.)* Following r the locations of some interesting Text entries, which u will like to change:

*Type your password* : String Table -> 1 -> 1033 -> 6
*Please type your password again.  \nBe sure to use the correct uppercase and lowercase letters.* : String Table -> 1 -> 1033 -> 8
*You can click the \"?\" button to see your password hint.\n\nPlease type your password again.  \nBe sure to use the correct uppercase and lowercase letters.* : String Table -> 1 -> 1033 -> 9
*Did you forget your password?* : String Table -> 1 -> 1033 -> 10
*Turn off computer* : String Table -> 1 -> 1033 -> 11 & 12
*Password Hint* : String Table -> 1 -> 1033 -> 13
*To begin, click your user name* : String Table -> 2 -> 1033 -> 22
*After you log on, you can add or change accounts.\nJust go to Control Panel and click User Accounts.* : String Table -> 2 -> 1033 -> 25

*PS:* "*\n*" is used to give line break. You can also use it in ur customized text. Also there r many other text entries, that u might like to change.  

*Now its turn of Winlogon.exe file:*

*1.)* Open *%windir%\System32\Winlogon.exe* file in Resource Hacker and navigate to *String Table* section.
*2.)* Here only *105, 106, 110 and 111* r of our use.
*3.)* Actually *String Table -> 106 -> 1033* is only of our use, but if u hv enabled "Extended Shutdown messages" option, then other sections (105, 110, 111) will be of our use.
*4.)* In *106* section, *1682, 1684, 1687, 1690* and *1691* r the interesting ones. U can change their text with ur desired one. these entries contains the text, like Loading your personal settings..., Saving your settings..., Windows is starting up..., etc.

Following is the text of mine *String Table -> 106 -> 1033* section:


```
STRINGTABLE
LANGUAGE LANG_ENGLISH, SUBLANG_ENGLISH_US
{
1680,     "Running logoff scripts..."
1681,     "Running logon scripts..."
1682,     "Please Wait..."
1683,     "Closing network connections..."
1684,     "3 2 1 ..."
1685,     "Preparing to stand by..."
1686,     "Preparing to Hibernate..."
1687,     "3 2 ..."
1688,     "Preparing to Stand By in order to complete eject..."
1689,     "The Active Directory is rebuilding indices.  Please wait..."
1690,     "Welcome Vishal Gupta..."
1691,     "3 ..."
}
```
 You can simply replace urs with the above code.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 26, 2006)

I will check thisout and tell ya later what I think of it.


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the tweak. Has any one tried it?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 27, 2006)

I hv tested it!  
Following r a few screenshots of my Login screen:

*img209.imageshack.us/img209/5357/newpicture2ic8.th.jpg *img242.imageshack.us/img242/833/newpicture1pt9.th.jpg *img228.imageshack.us/img228/834/newpicturekw2.th.jpg

Look that How I hv changed the text, like when u click on HELP button, when u give wrong password, etc.


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Aug 27, 2006)

it look cool.Where can i get logon of xp.


----------



## ismart (Mar 28, 2007)

cool info...


----------



## Tech Geek (Mar 28, 2007)

Lol
nice text


----------



## Hari_04415 (Jul 27, 2007)

gr8 logon screen vishal where can i get that logon screen


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2007)

cool all links at one place....simply great


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 27, 2007)

^^ yep. I got this idea after lots of requests from members. They wanted all my tut in one thread, so I decided to put other tuts links in each tut.  
Though I didnt include all other tuts links but similar tuts...


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 27, 2007)

great work vishal i had also made a tutorial on editing logonUI.exe:

how to customize Ur login screen


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 27, 2007)

right !! as one fellow said all ur tuts shld be published in digit dvd in magazine !! it will reach out to many ppl then

now am all set to show off my comp to my frnds big time !!


----------



## Hari_04415 (Jul 28, 2007)

Vishal gr8 work man

Vishal i hav searched a lot for a glassy logon screen but did not find the good one yaar.

I ahv seen u'rs logon screen it is really awesome man 

vishal plzzzzzz give me its download link, yaar plzzzz


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 28, 2007)

^^ Sorry buddy but as u can see it was posted by me in 2006 and I hv left using XP now since a few months. So I don't hv this login screen now. But I promise If I come to know about this login screen anywhere, I'll let u know.


----------



## Deceit (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm having some problems with this, I'll go through edit everything, save it, andfollow the instructions to the letter, but after I close ResHacker all the files I just changed go back to the original texts, I can go back and open the exact file i edited and it all back its default self... whats going on x.X


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 7, 2008)

Spam Reported........


----------

